# How to use JDM 5x114.3 wheels on your Model 3



## MountainPass (May 15, 2018)

As we know, Tesla used big beefy M14 wheel studs on our cars. This limits our wheel choices. Or does it?

We just got our new 19x10 Advan RGIII wheels for the front of our track setup, and needed to have the lug nut holes opened up to accept the M14 studs.

We went to our friendly local machine shop and gave them our 100th weird request, which they gladly accepted. Heinz, the owner, is never surprised anymore when we come strolling in with whatever project we are up to.

This procedure is possible with a hand drill and bit, but it is nearly impossible to drill into the hole at a perfect 90 degree angle by hand. We prefer to do it right, and let a professional handle it.

*Pro tip: Don't make a 14mm hole! It won't work! 
*








*
You need to use a 15mm bit to open up the holes*. 14mm is too close of a tolerance, the studs won't fit through the holes. The wheels are hubcentric, meaning the hub centers the wheels, not the holes. We had to use hubcentric rings to adapt our wheels to the Tesla hubs. We always recommend using hubcentric rings.










We also picked up some new TPMS sensors from our local Tesla Service Centre. They will be installed at the same time as our 275/35R19 tires. There are no special tools necessary to sync the new sensors. The car will automatically detect them when you start driving, you will be prompted to select what diameter wheel you have. That's it!

Always have fun when upgrading your car, otherwise, what's the point? Now go out there and get some cool JDM wheels!


----------



## Mt3c (May 14, 2018)

thanks for sharing. How does he secure the rime to the drill press? also, whats the going rate of TPMS from the service center. thanks in advance!


----------



## modelo tres (Oct 1, 2018)

How did they drill the 60 degree angle for the aftermarket acorn wheel lugs?

Or did they use steel inserts?

Have you had any issues with the redrilled wheels?

Also, how much did the machine shop charge?

Thank you


----------



## MountainPass (May 15, 2018)

modelo tres said:


> How did they drill the 60 degree angle for the aftermarket acorn wheel lugs?
> 
> Or did they use steel inserts?
> 
> ...


He charged us $50 CAD. The angle is already correct, we just enlarged the holes. Zero issues, the wheels are centred by the hub so it's tough to mess that up!


----------



## Wes310 (Jun 14, 2020)

You guys have been running these for a while now. How are holding up? Do you use these on the street? Any problems with bent rims? 

Trying to decide between these and Titan 7's.


----------



## MountainPass (May 15, 2018)

Wes310 said:


> You guys have been running these for a while now. How are holding up? Do you use these on the street? Any problems with bent rims?
> 
> Trying to decide between these and Titan 7's.


We bent a wheel at the track, I would say they may not be rated for the loads they experience on a heavy EV like this! That being said, curbs were smashed.


----------

